# Track fastening to table question



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello. I have a tomy 4 lane track set up in my garage. The building is not insulated so it is at the mercy of the temp changes for the most part. I currently am using finishing nails to hold it in place but this winter i have gotten a little separation in the joints causing some electrical issues. My question is if i use screws and fasten it tightly in the cold weather will there be an issue come summer? thx for any input into this matter


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If the temps are extreme, then yes you can have an expansion / contraction problem, you could see some buckling in straights etc, What I did with mine is to carefully open the countersink screw holes to fully accept the flathead screw plus just a little extra room to allow for the shrink & expansion & then just run the screws down flush, not tight as in clamping the track

Boosted


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have the same problem . Then I brought the track into the house and let it set for a few days . The track and the table became equal both temperature and humidity wise . unfastened and moved the track just enough to make new screw holes and re-fastened . It's back in the garage now . I'll see what it looks like in a few weeks . I wuish I could tell you more .

Gonzo


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Track clips are a big help for situations where temp extremes cause track expansion and contraction. Couple them with "big hole" technology as Boosted advises and you can cope with expansion/contraction pretty well. My track sees swings from 50-95 degrees and it is pretty challenging, but it can be managed. Keep us posted on your progress. Lots of good experience and ideas here.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

"Big Hole Technology", Now that is Scientific, Ha ha

Good luck with your layout Gonzo, 

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My track is not fastened down. 
It "floats" on the table top between the boarders I have running around the track.
The boarders are fastened down. This allows track movement without losing connection.
The track is in my garage, and I have seen temp swings from 25º to 120º.
If I were going to fasten the track down, I would cut away the lower locking tab on each section.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

N Tex ,

I assume your talking about the tabs on TOMY track ?

If your track is TOMY and you still have the locking tabs , how do you eliminate the bumps the tab locks create ?

I've thought about using the border to keep the track in place but never tried it . Do you think it would work with the locking bumps scrapped off the tabs ? All of my TOMY track have the bumps removed but is fastened down .

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

When I glued & soldered my Tomy track I did have to lessen the locking tab feature to reduce the bump, as I recall it was a trial test fit on each piece of how much of the bump I ground off.

I really like the idea of having the border hold the track.

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I am talking about Tomy track.

Instead of grinding, I find it's way easier and faster to use a pair of ***** and clip that lower tab off.
A friend of mine uses small nails to hold his track in place. We use this method on his track.

Because my track floats on the table, I leave the tabs on.


----------

